# ULAANBAATAR | Projects & Construction



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Just surprised that I didn't find any thread dedicated at Ulaanbaatar I created one for.

Post here all the projects for the Mongolian Capital City: Ulaanbaatar.

Thanks!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*-Hyatt Regency Hotel Mongol by Lotte Group
HEIGHT*: _200m_
*FLOORS*: _41 floors_
*DEVELOPER*: _Lotte Group (South Korea)_
*USE*: _Mixed use (Hotel, Apartments, Office)_


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

_*-Khushigt Valley Ulaanbaatar International Airport*_

Currently under construction 60km south of the capital and will serve Ulaabaatar Metropolitan Area.


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

Beautiful projects in Mongolia! Mongolia is going to be modern too finally!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*-City Authority Building*
*HEIGHT*: _83m_
*FLOORS*: _20_
*USE*: _Office_
*DEVELOPER*: _?_


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*-Shangri La Mongol Hotel

HEIGHT*: _90m_
*FLOORS*: _20_
*DEVELOPER*: _Shangri La (Hong Kong)_
*USE*: _Hotel_


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

Daehanminguk said:


> Beautiful projects in Mongolia! Mongolia is going to be modern too finally!


Yep, it's about time too. 

From another sub-forum:



Þróndeimr said:


> *Steppez*, by ONG&ONG
> 
> Sited on the rolling hills of the up-market Zaisan district in Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia, the Steppez is ONG&ONG's first major foray into the booming capital city of Mongolia.
> 
> ...





AsianDragons said:


>





Evertraveller said:


> By Finenco Architects
> 
> *Tokyo Street|Residential*
> 
> ...





Major Deegan said:


> Took me about 30 secs to dig this one out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Evertraveller said:


> *Proposals By Finenco Architects for one of the Landmarks in Ulaanbator*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*-Oasis Residences
HEIGHT*: _50m_
*FLOORS*: _11_
*DEVELOPER*: _Asia Pacific Properties (Hong Kong_
*USE*: Residential


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

More quotes from other parts of the forum:



Rinchinlhumbe said:


> and then we have the aforementioned Shangrila building which construction was temporarily stopped until they found a new investor. It has been completed already in 2009, the ooutlook is so-so (cannot nearly compete with the renderings)





Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Some pictures from provincial town. Watch carefully, a real rarity you wont find again on SSC
> 
> *Erdenet*
> 
> ...





Rinchinlhumbe said:


> office building, recently completed (2011). One of the few positive examples
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rinchinlhumbe said:


> there has been a lot of construction going on in UB though and there will be no end to that in the next years. The city will radically change its outlook as mining companies have found their eldorado here (but also other sectors grow dynamically). I also hope the attractiveness of the buildings will also grow in parallel...hno:
> 
> Bolod Tower (2003) and UB city council (2008)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> some pictures of Dalanzadgad, another and better exampe of Mongolias emerging small towns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*-Sheraton Ulaanbaatar Hotel
HEIGHT*: _75m_
*FLOORS*: _21_
*DEVELOPER*: _HOK (United States)_
*USE*: _Hotel_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice thread, thanks for share all of that!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Impressive.......unique too a country not known for it's economy or development..:hmm:..:dunno:..kay:kay:


----------



## plittank (Jun 27, 2014)

another country perhaps the last with myanmar which loses his own identity for looking like every countries in the world.


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

Seoul_Korea said:


> *-Hyatt Regency Hotel Mongol by Lotte Group
> HEIGHT*: _200m_
> *FLOORS*: _41 floors_
> *DEVELOPER*: _Lotte Group (South Korea)_
> *USE*: _Mixed use (Hotel, Apartments, Office)_


I'm the type of traveler who absolutely demands a balcony with my hotel room, and I wouldn't stay in one of these glass towers if you gave me a free room. Hermetically sealed windows??????????? I'd be bouncing off the walls.


----------

